# a small torch



## Sleazey (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey, you've got the nice beginnings of a sundial for a doll house right there!


----------



## firebird (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Sleazy

Nice Idea but if I started to play with dolls houses I would have some explaining to do   

Cheers 


Rich


----------



## shred (Jul 5, 2009)

Those little torches work surprisingly well when they do. When they don't (don't bother trying to fix one), they're a good source of butane tank filler valves..


----------



## bentprop (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one of those pencil torches,but my biggest problem seems to be getting enough gas into the thing.It never seems to take a full fill :-\


----------



## shred (Jul 5, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> I have one of those pencil torches,but my biggest problem seems to be getting enough gas into the thing.It never seems to take a full fill :-\


FWIW, the 'tank' area is only about 3/8" diameter and also partly stuffed with what looks like a cigarette filter or two, so there's not that much volume there.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 5, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> ...they're a good source of butane tank filler valves..



I've got two from Harbor Freight, just for that reason. ;D


----------



## Florian (Jul 6, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> I have one of those pencil torches,but my biggest problem seems to be getting enough gas into the thing.It never seems to take a full fill :-\



There's something you can try: 
use a small screwdriver and push the filling valve so the rest of the gas leaves your torch. Then fill it with the gas bottle overhead (so you get some liquid gas into the torch). 

If that also doesn't work; your torch may be too hot. Then cool it down to room temperature (or even less putting it in the fridge)
Then do as described just above. If you still don't get more gas into your torch, then its just the capacity of the gas tank which is not bigger...



By the way: I also had such a torch some years ago (and also my brother did; just playing around with it). Be careful not pressing the valve sidewise because this can cause some gas to leak!

Once i happened to do this, some gas left and got ignited. It resulted in a big flame just in front of my face!!   (luckily i wasn't hurt and nothing started to burn... not even a single hair on my face... puuh..)
So you may make a test: Open the gas valve and then hold your torch into water. Then bend the valve sidewise and look if the gas leakes! 
I didt that test with my brohter's torch and in fact i discovered a gas leak when pressing the valve sidewise...

Florian


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jul 7, 2009)

I have had a couple of those torches, both started leaking after a couple of months. The last time when it was lite, it created quite a fireball.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmm... both of mine now appear clogged. :-\


----------



## shred (Jul 8, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Hmmm... both of mine now appear clogged. :-\


Probably not worth trying to unclog them. The ones I took apart, the 'jet' was only a tiny hole punched in a piece of foil which is sandwiched in one of the screw joints. As soon as you undo the joint, the foil falls off and is very difficult to replace successfully. If you reassemble without the foil, you get a low-budget flamethrower.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 8, 2009)

If I could make a suggestion.

My small torch was purchased many many years ago, but it is a very similar design to the ones you are using.

I too had problems almost from the outset with leaking inlet valve and blocked nozzles.

I can't guarantee that this will work for yours, because I don't know what type of o-rings they now fit in them, because you shouldn't try this with ones fitted with silicon ones. It will destroy them.

All I do is a super tiny squirt of WD40 onto the filler valve, or even spray a bit into a container and apply with a paint brush. This gives it a little lubrication to help it to move into a sealing position.

The same goes for the nozzle, a tiny squirt down the air hole and stand it on it's end for say ten minutes. This allows the spirit to sit on top of the jet and hopefully dissolve out any debris down there. I have never stripped mine down, but I suspect it will be the same as yours.

As I said, this 'fix' has kept mine working perfectly for years.

Try it at your own peril. Please don't blame me if you end up with a few small bits for your recycle box.

But if yours isn't working anyway, you have nothing to lose.

Blogs


----------



## dwentz (Jul 8, 2009)

I will add that I have had a few of these, and have had 1 leak while using, resulting in a bad burn on my hand. The other blew apart while filling (Bad Threads) I do not use these small torches any more. 

I have a small Weller that I use that I picked up at Home Depot, which works well, or use map/propane .

Dale


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, my tiny torch for real use is a Weller cordless soldering iron, with a torch tip. These two harbor Freight torches were supposed to be for parts... if I can find a tap that matches the filler-valve thread.


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Jul 9, 2009)

Try these 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1320

I've been dealing with this mob for a while now, never let me down and postage is free.

Those little torches are the equal, or better, of any "micro torch" I've used, including the one in the OP.

My last order included a dozen of those little beasts. Every time one of my scaly mates saw one, he'd nick it!

Bear in mind, prices are in USD, but with free delivery and no minimum, it's still cheap.

Usual disclaimers apply. IE, Wun Hung Lo is not my brother in law.

Cheers,
Lin


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I have this tourch and is great. I'm very suprised at the heat output. Great for Silver Soldering small to medium parts. Tourch and fuel available at the big box home stores.

http://www.bernzomatic.com/PRODUCTS...etail/mid/1260/xmid/6951/xmfid/3/Default.aspx

Tony


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jul 9, 2009)

One of the best small torches I have found is a Micro Jet Torch
from Canadian Tire. They are normally $12.99 each, but every once in a while they go on sale in a two pack for $10. I usually try to keep a couple spare, not because they quite working ( I have only had one quit in the last eight years, my son borrowed it), but because everyone wants to borrow one and some don't come back.
Regards,
Gerald.
PS I have silver soldered small parts with them.


----------



## Bernd (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's what I did when my HF torch gave up the ghost after just one filling.

TORCH MOD

Bernd

Edited to get you to the right place. Works now. Sorry.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jul 14, 2009)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Here's what I did when my HF torch gave up the ghost after just one filling.
> 
> TORCH MOD
> 
> Bernd



 ??? ??? ??? ??? link goes to the coke bottle engine thread?


----------



## Speedy (Jul 14, 2009)

this is the one I use.
its nice, never tried the tips yet.

http://www.bernzomatic.com/PRODUCTS...etail/mid/1260/xmid/6950/xmfid/3/Default.aspx


----------



## Bernd (Jul 14, 2009)

I fixed the link above. Should go to the proper place now.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Jul 14, 2009)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> ??? ??? ??? ??? link goes to the coke bottle engine thread?



Fixed now Glenn.

Bernd


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Jul 24, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> I have one of those pencil torches,but my biggest problem seems to be getting enough gas into the thing.It never seems to take a full fill :-\



Bent,
I may be stating the obvious here, but when you're filling them, you are holding the butane canister upside down? I almost gave up on my Radio Shack butane soldering iron as I was trying to fill it pointing up... facepalm moment! 

For those who don't know, the butane in the canister is a liquid, and will therefore be at the bottom of the canister. Maybe there are directions on the canister, I never looked, cause I'm a man, and that's how I roll.

Matt


----------



## gunboatbay (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the best tricks to filling these little buggers is to put the torch in the freezer for about an hour before you fill it. Take it out of the freezer and immediately fill it with the butane cannister turned upside down. This way you'll be able to fill it almost completely with liquid butane and it'll last much longer. The only shortcoming to using this technique; after you've filled it this way, you'll have to let it come up to room temperature before it'll burn nicely. Butane, unlike propane, doesn't like cold temperatures to vaporize properly.


----------

